# MISC | Railway Simulators



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm surprised no one has a made a thread dedicated to Railway Simulators... Some of the routes are done really well and have realistic scenery...

*Train Simulator 2015 - Route Learning: WCML Trent Valley - Stafford to Rugby (Class 350) *







*Train Simulator 2015 - Route Learning Germany: Tutzing to Munich HBF (BR 420)*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Train Simulator: NEC: New York-New Haven Route Add-On*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

They don't seem to sell the route in collection anymore...


----------



## stefeni-ts (Jul 11, 2014)

mrsmartman said:


> They don't seem to sell the route in collection anymore...


 Yes this route is still available,in fact it was on offer at £14.99 over the bank holiday here in the UK But I have it already.

Recent re releases added after updating to the latest specs 

China Clay for export and three Country Corner


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

I hope they can add railways from more countries, like one or two random routes in each release in addition to the Big Three. It seems that the summer edition/collection are of better value.


----------



## stefeni-ts (Jul 11, 2014)

As well as the big three they so far have routes from

Japan, Canada, South Africa, China, Austria/Swithland

A route from The Netherlands is in the pipeline too I read somewhere .


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Tired of bouncing around like a loose cannon on the original NEC route for Railworks Train Simulator 2016? Then you are in luck. I have managed to isolate the rail stability code (special thanks to Brandon Phelan) and have lowered the instability value to such that the ride over the rails is now smooth at high speeds. This has been done in preparation for the long awaited and highly anticipated release of New Jersey Transit equipment DLC next month (October 2015). Read on for more details:

This is the Train Simulator 2016 Northeast Corridor (New York - Philadelphia) Track Stability Mod

In order to utilize this freeware route upgrade, you must have purchased the Northeast Corridor Add-On pack available at Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/65232/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the physics enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

The purpose of this pack is to correct (lower) the amount of track uneveness (which results in a VERY bouncy ride at high speeds). Default line uneveness was set at 50. It has now been lowered to 8.


IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Open the Northeast Corridor asset pack until the directory reads "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\RSC\NorthEastCorridor"
2. Then open the "Railworks_Northeast_Corridor_Track_Stability_Mod.rar" file.
3. Drag the file folder from the .rar file and into the directory you opened in step one..
4. Overwrite if asked.
5. The installation should be complete. Run TS2015 to check.


Thank you for downloading and installing.
Enjoy =)

Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/j...ks_Northeast_Corridor_Track_Stability_Mod.rar

Also, NEW Facebook page where I will host my mods:
http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Brakes are now graduated release instead of direct release. Enjoy =)

Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/ui44aimaai8kcj0/TS2016_EMD_F59PHI_Physics_Mod_V3.5_(Brake_Fix).rar


----------



## EAUSERB (Sep 28, 2015)

Is Train sim 2016 a successor to the Auran Trainz family or some other family? And how is it compared to older Trainz games (like 2010, I think that I had that one, although it may have been 12, don't remember.. )


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

^^ No but Railworks.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

I used to play Railroad Tycoon back in the past


----------



## saurabh.raut1 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Inside The driver's Cabin Of Mumbai Suburban EMU, Manufactured By Siemens*






~Video Taken Under Proper Authorised Permissions~

Inside the Driver Cabin Of Siemens EMU, in General, The Mumbai Local...

Featuring The Coverage Of Control pannel, Crossings, Overtakes, And Some Significant places on Mumbai Suburban line as well..

The Video begins with Video of Mumbai Rajdhani Express from taken a location like never before, from the Driver view of Local train..!!!

Video features crossing from several well known locations such aa The New Oshiwara Station, EMU Carshed Virar, Bhayandar Creek, Naigaon curve. Crossing Another Siemens as well as Bombardier local on Various locations. Overtake of My EMU by another Siemens EMU, Parallel Chase with Sayaji Nagari Express and a Weekly Duronto Express..!!!

Video Features A Instrument Fitted inside the Cabin, Called AWS, Or the Auxiliary Warning System, used for Safety purpose under Overspeeding and Overshooting Cases.


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Cool content, but wrong thread.


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

No, the NJT content has not been released yet, but I couldn't wait to start on the sound mod packs for the ALP-45DP and the recently announced ALP-46 locomotives, since DTG is notoriously infamous for getting sounds completely wrong (look no further than the M8 DLC for proof). I was able to use existing Amtrak equipment and the sound code that is found in the M8/M7 traction sound mods to create drop in sounds and code for when the content is released. Since I had to test the NJT sounds on non-NJT equipment, I elected to not show the equipment (since it would be weird hearing NJT sounds coming from Amtrak equipment or Metro-North equipment, right?) and instead have you view two still-shots of NJT equipment that I took while out rail fanning this summer. 

Sound work includes the transformer idle sound (still needs slight work, going to try to get new recordings when I get a chance), bell sound (specific to both locomotives), NJT K5LA (recorded off of a dual mode; being used for both the 45DP and 46 until I can get a better static recording for the 46), and AC Traction Motor sounds specific to the ALP-45DP (IGBT Inverters), and ALP-46 (GTO Inverters).

Diesel sounds are not my forte, so if the ALP-45DP diesel sounds end up needing to be replaced (won't find out until the content is released on steam), that will probably fall to someone else to do.

I will also be creating an ALP-46A traction sound set for use in the ALP-46 in a few days, so be on the look out for that preview video (once again, audio only for now).

Enjoy, and stay tuned for a LOT of action once this content drops on Steam =)


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Please note that the initial release versions on steam for both the NJCL and F40PH-2CAT are buggy and inaccurate. If you do purchase it now, please keep in mind that post-release DLC patches are probably in order in the next few weeks or so. If you choose to wait to purchase until the bug fixes have been applied, I won't judge you lol. I will post a separate mod-release video later this week. Still ironing out some last minute issues myself.


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the DTG New Jersey Transit North Jersey Coast Line ALP-45DP & Comet Car Physics & Sound Mod Pack V1.0

In order to utilize this freeware physics & sound upgrade, you must have purchased the "Train Simulator: North Jersey Coast Line Route Add-On" available here: http://store.steampowered.com/app/325970/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the physics & sound enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

THIS IS BOTH A PHYSICS AND SOUND UPGRADE PACK.

The purpose of this pack is to correct physics errors in the ALP-45DP locomotive, and introduce more accurate sounds for the DLC.

Version 2.0 will include the signature JohnS brake fix.

General Parameter Change Log (Physics):
1. Slight tweak of TE and Dynamic Brake curves.
2. Changing the rated power in the simulation.bin file so that the scripting reduces power in the correct manner.
3. Modified coupler slack performance.
4. Increased range of ALP-45DP numbers from 4500-4515 to 4500-4534.
5. Included number.dcsv files for Comet Cars in case you were one of those early purchasers who got the incorrect .dcsv files.

General Parameter Change Log (Sounds):
1. New K5LA horn recorded directly off of an ALP-45DP unit.
2. New Comet IV door chime included.
4. Replaced default traction motor sounds and code with custom code and new traction motor sounds.

Technical specifications for ALP-45DP:

1. Bombardier ALP-45DP [diesel mode] (CAT 3612C-HD x2; 4200 THP; parasitic HEP, no load)
a. Starting tractive effort of 71,000 lbs (316 kN)
b. Continuous tractive effort of 63,407.7 lbs (282.0517 kN) @ 21.42 mph
c. Dynamic Brake effort of 34,000 lbs (150 kN) @ 21.181 mph; flat curve down to 5 mph, fade to 0 lbs @ 2 mph.
d. Wheel horsepower of 3,618 hp (2,700 kW) @ 21.42 mph
e. Maximum speed of 100 mph
f. Engine RPM range = 600 - 1800 
g. RPM change rate (rpm/second) = 100 
h. Fuel consumption range (gph)= 21 - 214.6
i. Weight = 284,000 lbs (128.821555 metric tons)
j. Fuel capacity = 1800 gallons
k. Max traction amps = 710
l. Max brake amps = 340

2. Bombardier ALP-45DP [electric mode] (4400 kW THP; no HEP)
a. Starting tractive effort of 71,000 lbs (316 kN)
b. Continuous tractive effort of 57,269.45 lbs (261.8182 kN) @ 38.64 mph
c. Dynamic Brake effort of 34,000 lbs (150 kN) @ 65.63 mph; flat curve down to 5 mph, fade to 0 lbs @ 2 mph.
d. Wheel horsepower of 5,896 hp (4,400 kW) @ 38.64 mph
e. Maximum speed of 125 mph
f. Weight = 284,000 lbs (128.821555 metric tons)
g. Max traction amps = 710
h. Max brake amps = 340

NOTE: There is special scripting that is included with the original locomotive that automatically reduces power from the electric mode to diesel mode once you make the mode change. You should notice this reduction of power by inspecting the ammeter while you operate. Kudos to DTG for figuring that out.

IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Open the following directory: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\DTG\NorthJerseyCoast"
2. Open the "DTG_NJT_NJCL_ALP-45DP_And_Comet_Physics_And_Sound_Mod.rar" file
3. Drag both folders from the .rar file into the directory from step 1.
4. Physics & Sound mod installation is complete.
5. Run TS2016 to confirm.

Thank you for downloading and installing. Please contact me if there is a problem with the functionality of this mod pack.
Enjoy =)

Download here: http://www.mediafire.com/download/m..._ALP-45DP_And_Comet_Physics_And_Sound_Mod.rar


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the DTG New Jersey Transit North Jersey Coast Line ALP-46 (46A) & Comet Car Physics & Sound Mod Pack V1.0

In order to utilize this freeware physics & sound upgrade, you must have purchased the "Train Simulator: NJT ALP-46 Loco Add-On" available here: http://store.steampowered.com/app/258658/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the physics & sound enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

THIS IS BOTH A PHYSICS AND SOUND UPGRADE PACK.

The purpose of this pack is to make minor physics adjustments to the ALP-46 locomotive, include an ALP-46A Physics set and road numbers, and introduce more accurate sounds for the DLC.

Version 1.0 includes updated horn and bell sounds from Chris Reynolds (MilwaukeeNorth418). Many thanks to him for allowing me to use his sounds free of charge for this mod.

Version 2.0 will include the signature JohnS brake fix.

General Parameter Change Log (Physics):
1. Slight tweak of TE and Dynamic Brake curves.
2. Include physics and road numbers for ALP-46A; follow instructions below to switch between physics.

General Parameter Change Log (Sounds):
1. New K5LA horn and steel bell recorded directly off of an ALP-46 unit.
2. New Comet IV door chime included.
3. Replaced default traction motor sounds and code with custom code and new traction motor sounds (for both ALP-46 and ALP-46A).
4. Includes option to choose between stell bell and e-bell; follow instructions below to switch between bells.
5. Removes the annoying non-mono brake sounds from the Comet cars.

Technical specifications for ALP-46/46A:

1. Bombardier ALP-46 (5480 kW THP; GTO Inverters)
a. Starting tractive effort of 71,000 lbs (316 kN)
b. Continuous tractive effort of 57,840 lbs (257.0447 kN) @ 47.7 mph
c. Dynamic Brake effort of 34,000 lbs (150 kN) @ 83.53 mph; flat curve down to 5 mph, fade to 0 lbs @ 2 mph.
d. Wheel horsepower of 7,456 hp (5,480 kW) @ 53 mph
e. Maximum speed of 100 mph
f. Weight = 198,400 lbs (90 metric tons)
g. Max traction amps = 710
h. Max brake amps = 340

2. Bombardier ALP-46A (5600 kW THP; IGBT Inverters)
a. Starting tractive effort of 71,000 lbs (316 kN)
b. Continuous tractive effort of 53,279.71 lbs (237 kN) @ 53 mph
c. Dynamic Brake effort of 34,000 lbs (150 kN) @ 83.53 mph; flat curve down to 5 mph, fade to 0 lbs @ 1 mph.
d. Wheel horsepower of 7,504 hp (5,600 kW) @ 53 mph
e. Maximum speed of 125 mph
f. Weight = 202,822 lbs (92 metric tons)
g. Max traction amps = 710
h. Max brake amps = 340


IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Open the following directory: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\DTG\NJT-Alp46"
2. Open the "DTG_NJT_ALP-46_Sound_And_Physics_Mod.rar" file
3. Drag both folders from the .rar file into the directory from step 1.
4. Physics & Sound mod installation is complete.
5. Run TS2016 to confirm.

User's Manual:

Physics Swap; upon initial download, the pack defaults to ALP-46 road numbers, physics, and motor sounds. To switch between 46 and 46A #s, physics, and motor sounds, follow the steps listed below:
1. Locate and open the following three directories:
a. "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\DTG\NJT-Alp46\RailVehicles\Electric\Alp46\Default"
b. "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\DTG\NJT-Alp46\RailVehicles\Electric\Alp46\Simulation"
c. "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\DTG\NJT-Alp46\Audio\RailVehicles\Electric\ALP46\Engine\TractionMotors"
2. Within each of those three directories, you will see two folders; "ALP-46" and "ALP-46A"
3. Once you choose which locomotive you want to emulate, open the respective type folder in all three directories from step 1.
4. Copy (CTRL + C) all files you find in the opened folder located in directory 1a.
5. Proceed back to directory 1a and paste (CTRL + V) the copied files into the directory; overwrite when prompted.
6. Copy (CTRL + C) all files you find in the opened folder located in directory 1b.
7. Proceed back to directory 1b and paste (CTRL + V) the copied files into the directory; overwrite when prompted.
8. Copy (CTRL + C) all files you find in the opened folder located in directory 1c.
9. Proceed back to directory 1c and paste (CTRL + V) the copied files into the directory; overwrite when prompted.
10. If the previous 9 steps were completed properly, the physics swap should be successful; run TS2016 to check.


Bell Swap; upon initial download, the pack defaults to the steel bell. To switch between bells, follow the steps listed below:
1. Locate and open the following directory: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\DTG\NJT-Alp46\Audio\RailVehicles\Electric\ALP46\Exterior\Horn&Bell"
2. Within that directory that you just opened, you will see two folders; "Steel Bell" and "E-bell"
3. Open the folder for the corresponding bell you wish to use and copy (CTRL + C) all contents within.
4. Proceed back to the directory from step 1 and paste (CTRL + V) the contents you copied into said directory; overwrite if/when asked.
5. Bell swap should be complete; run TS2016 to check.

NOTE: For added realism, remember that the ALP-46 can use both the e-bell and steel bell, but the ALP-46A only comes equipped with the e-bell, so if running with 46A physics, #s, and motor sounds, make sure you've selected the e-bell as well.


Thank you for downloading and installing. Please contact me if there is a problem with the functionality of this mod pack.
Enjoy =)

Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/v1go2laq8afpe0f/TS2016_DTG_NJT_ALP-46_Sound_And_Physics_Mod.rar

New Facebook Page for these mods: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

You don't get much better than this:


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Both of the following mod packs have been updated as of 10/22/15 to include new horn and bell sounds for the Comet V Cab Car. Enjoy =)

ALP-45DP mod: http://www.mediafire.com/download/m..._ALP-45DP_And_Comet_Physics_And_Sound_Mod.rar

ALP-46 mod: http://www.mediafire.com/download/v1go2laq8afpe0f/TS2016_DTG_NJT_ALP-46_Sound_And_Physics_Mod.rar

Facebook Page for Mods: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

If you downloaded the ALP-45DP mod from the link above PRIOR TO 10:40 AM on 10/23/15, then you MUST redownload it to receive the bug fix that corrects the horn/bell sounds not playing on the Comet V. That is all.


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Preview for the New Jersey Transit Bergen County Main Line action that I will be doing over the next week or so. Enjoy and stay tuned =)

Route: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=265923409

Support: http://railworksamerica.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=13875

ALP-45DP Mod: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOh1a7FV2Hw


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the EMD SD75 Series Physics Modification pack for the SD75M and SD75I.

In order to utilize this freeware physics upgrade, you must have purchased the "Train Simulator: BNSF SD75 Loco Add-On" pack available at Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/65259/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the physics enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

THIS IS NOT A SOUND UPGRADE PACK. Physics adjustments made around the existing sounds.

The purpose of this pack is to adjust the locomotive weight, motor amperage limits, and traction and braking effort values for more realistic operation.

Also included is the signature JohnS brake fix.

General Parameter Change Log (same for both locomotive classes):
1. Adjusted locomotive weights slightly.
2. Adjusted tractive effort ratings and curves for individual locomotive models based on the specifications listed below.
3. Adjusted dynamic brake effort ratings and curves for individual locomotive models based on the specifications listed below.
4. Adjusted fuel consumption and prime mover RPM range.
5. Reduced amount of coupler stretch.

Specifications for individual models:
1. EMD SD75M (EMD 16-710G3C; 4300 GHP)
a. Starting tractive effort of 175,000 lbs (778.44 kN) up to 8.687 mph.
b. Traction horsepower at wheel is 4,050 hp (3,022.389 kW); efficiency rating of 90%.
c. Max Dynamic Brake effort of 86,850 lbs (386.328 kN) from 22.4 mph to 9 mph; fade to 0 lbs @ 3 mph.
d. Dynamic Brake horsepower at wheel is 4,556 hp (3,400 kW).
e. Increased weight of 176.903 metric tons (390,000 lbs).
f. Maximum speed of 70 mph.
g. Fuel consumption @ notch 8 is 205 gallons per hour.
h. Prime mover RPM range is 290 to 950.
i. Ammeter range is -700 to 1785.

2. EMD SD75I (EMD 16-710G3C; 4300 GHP)
a. Starting tractive effort of 175,000 lbs (778.44 kN) up to 8.687 mph.
b. Traction horsepower at wheel is 4,050 hp (3,022.389 kW); efficiency rating of 90%.
c. Max Dynamic Brake effort of 86,850 lbs (386.328 kN) from 22.4 mph to 9 mph; fade to 0 lbs @ 3 mph.
d. Dynamic Brake horsepower at wheel is 4,556 hp (3,400 kW).
e. Increased weight of 180.532 metric tons (398,000 lbs).
f. Maximum speed of 70 mph.
g. Fuel consumption @ notch 8 is 205 gallons per hour.
h. Prime mover RPM range is 290 to 950.
i. Ammeter range is -700 to 1785.

IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Locate the RSC assets folder (C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\RSC\SD75Pack01)
2. Open Railworks_EMD_SD75M_and_SD75I_Physics_Mod_Pack.rar
3. Drag the file folder from the .rar in step 2 into the directory you opened in step 1. Overwrite if asked.
4. The installation should be complete. Run TS2016 to check.

Thank you for downloading and installing.
Enjoy =)

Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/h...orks_EMD_SD75M_and_SD75I_Physics_Mod_Pack.rar

Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*German Railway Signal Tutorial*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Considering this was my first run along the line, it wasn't too bad. The developer did a great job with the train scripting; the blend braking is almost perfect, better than anything DTG has done with American equipment. Makes me feel that if someone with this level of skill could develop the NYC Subway System for RailWorks, it would come out pretty decently.

Download CTA for RailWorks here: http://briman0094.com/rw_build/

For more info: http://chitransit.org/topic/3741-cta-in-train-simulator/?page=1


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the Union Pacific EMD SD60M Physics & Sound Modification pack version 1.0 

In order to utilize this freeware physics upgrade, you must own the "Train Simulator: Union Pacific SD60M Loco Add-On Loco Add-On" pack available at Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/222629/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the physics enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

The purpose of this pack is to make minor adjustments to the physics performance of the locomotive, fix the air brakes, and make minor sound adjustments.

List of changes:
1. Modified tractive effort and braking effort curves.
2. Modified power ratings @ alternator and @ wheel.
3. Set fuel capacity to 5000 gallons.
4. Set weight to 395,000 lbs.
5. Removed coupler slack.
6. Adjusted rpm range and rate of change.
7. Adjusted locomotive load response times.
8. Includes signature JohnS brake fix.
9. Includes JohnS throttle fix (throttle now snaps into preset notches).
10. Adjusted engine sound rpm range.
11. Removes alerter sound that plays when the independent brake handle is moved.

Technical specifications:
1. EMD SD60M (EMD 16-710G3A; 3800 THP)
a. Starting tractive effort of 137,066 lbs (610 kN)
b. Continuous tractive effort of 100,100 lbs (445 kN) @ 14.7 mph
c. Dynamic Brake effort of 70,285 lbs (313 kN) @ 25 mph to 10 mph; fade to 0 lbs @ 3.5 mph.
d. Wheel horsepower of 3,500 hp (2,612 kW) @ 21.5 mph
e. Maximum speed of 70 mph
f. Engine RPM range = 269 - 904 
g. RPM change rate (rpm/second) = 25 
h. Fuel consumption range (gph)= 3.1 - 184.7 
i. Weight = 395,000 lbs (179.171 metric tons)
j. Fuel capacity = 5000 gallons
k. Max traction amps = 1650
l. Max brake amps = 820

IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Locate SD60MPack01 (C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\RSC\SD60MPack01)
2. Open DTG_UP_EMD_SD60M_Physics_Mod_Pack.rar
3. Drag the file folders from the .rar in step 2 into the directory you opened in step 1.
4. The installation should be complete. Run TS2016 to check.
5. If installation is botched or does not work, to back up to original files, delete the folder from step 3.

Thank you for downloading and installing.
Enjoy =)

Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/icxat3f7c4hrmk2/TS2016_DTG_UP_EMD_SD60M_Physics_Mod_Pack.rar

Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the DTG New Jersey Transit EMD F40PH-2CAT & Comet Car Physics & Sound Mod Pack Version 0.5

In order to utilize this freeware physics & sound upgrade, you must have purchased the "Train Simulator: NJT F40PH-2CAT Loco Add-On" available here: http://store.steampowered.com/app/325968/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the physics & sound enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

THIS *WILL* BE BOTH A PHYSICS AND SOUND UPGRADE PACK.

The purpose of this pack is to correct minor errors in the F40PH-2CAT locomotive, and will introduce more accurate sounds for the DLC in a later update.

This pack also reduces drag coefficient on the Comet cars to Amfleet levels.

General Parameter Change Log (Physics):
1. Slight tweak of TE and Dynamic Brake curves.
2. Changing the rated power.
3. Modified coupler slack performance.
4. Modified fuel capacity.
5. Modified locomotive weight
6. Lowered passenger car drag coefficient.

General Parameter Change Log (Sounds):
1. To come in V1.0 release update.

Technical specifications for F40PH-2CAT:

1. EMD F40PH-2CAT (EMD 16-645E3B; 3200 THP; separate HEP)
a. Starting tractive effort of 65,000 lbs (289.1344 kN)
b. Continuous tractive effort of 38,240 lbs (170.1 kN) @ 16.5 mph
c. Dynamic Brake effort of 35,000 lbs (177.93 kN) @ 55 mph; extended range sawtooth curve between 55 mph and 36 mph. Fade to 0 lbs @ 0.5 mph
d. Wheel horsepower of 3,000 hp (2,240 kW) @ 30 mph
e. Maximum speed of 103 mph
f. Engine RPM range = 410 - 900 
g. RPM change rate (rpm/second) = 25 
h. Fuel consumption range (gph)= 4 - 155 
i. Weight = 275,450 lbs (122.96875 imperial tons)
j. Fuel capacity = 1800 gallons
k. Max traction amps = 1785
l. Max brake amps = 700

IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Open the following directory: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\DTG\F40PH2Pack01"
2. Open the "DTG_NJT_EMD_F40PH-2CAT_Mod_Pack.rar" file
3. Drag both folder(s) from the .rar file into the directory from step 1.
4. Mod installation is complete.
5. Run TS2016 to confirm.

Thank you for downloading and installing. Please contact me if there is a problem with the functionality of this mod pack (http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/).
Enjoy =)

Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/h9ap192fbdr5s8z/TS2016_DTG_NJT_EMD_F40PH-2CAT_Mod_Pack.rar

ALP-46 mod: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53RPL9UYd90
ALP-45DP mod: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOh1a7FV2Hw
GP40PH-2B mod: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALYKGQFoowk

Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Some Hoboken Division action:





The New York Division - Bergen Line (between Hoboken and Harriman) as of 1/30/16.
Enjoy the ride smile emoticon
Schedule: http://www.njtransit.com/pdf/rail/R0020.pdf
Route: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/…
Support: http://railworksamerica.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=13875


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

More Hoboken division action: 





The Pascack Valley Line (between Secaucus Junction and Spring Valley) as of 1/30/16.

Enjoy the ride =)

Schedule: http://www.njtransit.com/pdf/rail/R0010.pdf

Route: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=582765320


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is the preview for the sound portion of the Dash 8-32BWH mod package. Sounds were tested on the P32AC-DM and are sourced to Callum Beatson for the no-HEP engine sounds and sound code, and to Chris Reynolds (MilwaukeeNorth418) for the new K5LA horn recording. I also take no credit for the last two image thumbnails; credits go to the respective photographers behind those photos.

I have not yet decided whether I will be porting these sounds over to the P32AC-DM as a mod update or the P42DC versions. If I do, I will announce it.

Stay tuned for the sound and physics mod release announcement. Enjoy =)


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*PARIS | Métro*



HARTride 2012 said:


> I don't post much on here anymore due to other priorities. However, I wanted to point out that the Paris Metro Simulator has been updated again and now includes the entire Line 7b.
> 
> Oddly enough though, the simulator blog has not been properly updated.
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130460900


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Route still available here, I believe: http://rail-sim.de/forum/wsif/index.php/Category/89-Shin-Osaka-to-Okayama/


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Train 605

Timelapse:





Real-time:


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome aboard the UP 844 Feather River Canyon excursion. We will be taking a consist of 24 cars up the 1% grade from Oroville to Keddie Wye and back. Settle back and enjoy the trip =)

Table of contents:
0:00 - 30:20 - Assembling the consist in Oroville Yard and proceeding to Oroville Depot to pick up passengers.
32:08 - 3:44:12 - Departing Oroville, 844 powers up the 1.0% ruling grade towards Keddie. Along the way we experience an issue with the water pump from the auxiliary tenders, necessitating a slower than normal speed and a short stop at Paxton to trouble shoot.
3:44:12 - 3:56:53 - After correcting the issue at Paxton, we continue the final few miles to Keddie.
4:00:20 - 4:13:44 - Following a brief breather stop at Keddie, we reverse the train over the wye in preparation for the return trip.
4:14:50 - 6:50:40 - The return trip downgrade to Oroville.
6:50:40 - 7:10:51 - Bringing the train back to the yard and laying up the locomotive.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Any news for TS2017?


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

READ FIRST (EXPAND):
Section 1: 0:00 - 17:58 (Phase V w/ HEP sounds on NEC)
Section 2: 17:58 - 27:59 (File manipulation)
Section 3: 27:59 - 48:54 (Pepsi Can w/ no-HEP sounds on San Diegan)
You tell me which sounds better =)

This is the Amtrak GE Dash 8-32BWH Sound & Physics Modification pack version 1.0 

In order to utilize this freeware physics upgrade, you must have purchased the "Train Simulator: Amtrak Dash 8-32BWH Loco Add-On" pack available at Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/376931/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the physics enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

This is both a sound AND physics mod.

The purpose of this pack is to adjust the traction characteristics values for more realistic operation. It additionally replaces the default horn and bell sounds with files that are authentic to the locomotive.

This pack includes the option to operate with or without HEP (changes acceleration characteristics and prime mover sounds).

Credits to Callum Beatson for the no-HEP engine sounds and sound code, and to Chris Reynolds (MilwaukeeNorth418) for the new K5LA horn recording.

General Parameter Change Log:
1. Weight set to 274,890 lbs.
2. Traction characteristics adjusted; see below for more details.
3. Dynamic brake values enhanced.
4. Blend air-dynamic brake delay increased to 10 seconds (originally set at 0).
5. Replaced horn/bell sounds.
6. Includes no-HEP sound pack.
7. Removed coupler slack on Superliner cars.

Technical specifications for the Amtrak Dash 8-32BWH:
1. GE Dash 8-32BWH (GE 7FDL-12; 3300 GHP); HEP version
a. Starting tractive effort of 60,260 lbs (268.054 kN)
b. Continuous TE of 38,500 lbs (171.26 kN) @ 26 mph
c. Wheel horsepower of ~2,450 hp (~1,830 kW) @ 30 mph; assuming ~200 kW HEP load
d. Maximum traction amps = 1800 (60,260 lbs)
e. Dynamic Brake effort of 37,390 lbs (166.319 kN) from 41 mph to 9 mph
f. DB resistor grid rating of 4,084 hp (3,047.76 kW)
g. Max brake amps = 900 (37,390 lbs)
h. Maximum speed of 103 mph
i. Engine RPM range = 400 - 1050 
j. RPM change rate (rpm/second) = 20 
k. Fuel consumption range (gph)= 4 - 158
l. Fuel capacity = 1,800 gallons
m. Weight = 122.71875 imperial tons (274,890 lbs)

2. GE Dash 8-32BWH (GE 7FDL-12; 3300 GHP); no HEP version
a. Wheel horsepower of 3,000 hp (2,239 kW) @ 30 mph
b. All other characteristics unchanged

IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Locate Dash8_32BWHPack01 (C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\DTG\Dash8_32BWHPack01)
2. Open DTG_Amtrak_Dash_8-32BWH_Sound_And_Physics_Mod_Pack.rar
3. Drag the file folders from the .rar in step 2 into the directory you opened in step 1.
4. The installation should be complete. Run TS2016 to check.
5. If installation is botched or does not work, to back up to original files, delete the folders from step 3.

User's Manual:
Upon installation, the pack defaults to using the HEP physics and sounds. In order to switch physics/sounds, follow the steps below:

1. Open the following directories:
a. "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\DTG\Dash8_32BWHPack01\RailVehicles\Simulation"
b. "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\DTG\Dash8_32BWHPack01\Audio\RailVehicles\Diesel\Dash8_32BWH\Engine"
2. In each of those directories, you will see two folders (one for each set of locomotive physics/sounds):
a. "HEP"
b. "No HEP"
3. Once you choose which set of physics/sounds to use, open the respective type folder in both directories from step 1.
4. Copy (CTRL + C) all files you find in the opened folder located in directory 1a.
5. Proceed back to directory 1a and paste (CTRL + V) the copied files into the directory; overwrite (replace) when prompted.
6. Copy (CTRL + C) all files you find in the opened folder located in directory 1b.
7. Proceed back to directory 1b and paste (CTRL + V) the copied files into the directory; overwrite (replace) when prompted.
8. If the previous 7 steps were completed properly, the physics swap should be successful; run TS2016 to check.

For adventurous players/developers, there are actually two sets of no-HEP notch 8 engine sounds included. If you can figure out how to swap between those two subsets, then have fun and decide for yourself which sounds better.

Thank you for downloading and installing.
Enjoy =)

Download Link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/h...k_Dash_8-32BWH_Sound_And_Physics_Mod_Pack.rar

Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

In preparation for the release of the NJT Multilevels, I have updated the ALP-46/ALP-46A mod pack with a new file structure that eliminates the need to manually switch between 46 and 46A sounds and physics outside of the game. You can now select both locomotives simultaneously in the quick drive consist editor. Read the readme file for more info. Enjoy =)

Download: http://www.mediafire.com/download/v1go2laq8afpe0f/TS2016_DTG_NJT_ALP-46_Sound_And_Physics_Mod.rar

Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the DTG New Jersey Transit North Jersey Coast Line ALP-46 (46A) & Comet & Multilevel Car Physics & Sound Mod Pack V2.0

In order to utilize this freeware physics & sound upgrade, you must have purchased the "Train Simulator: NJT ALP-46 Loco Add-On" available here: http://store.steampowered.com/app/258658/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the physics & sound enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

THIS IS BOTH A PHYSICS AND SOUND UPGRADE PACK.

The purpose of this pack is to make minor physics adjustments to the ALP-46 locomotive, include an ALP-46A Physics set and road numbers, and introduce more accurate sounds for the DLC.

Version 1.0 includes updated horn and bell sounds from Chris Reynolds (MilwaukeeNorth418). Many thanks to him for allowing me to use his sounds free of charge for this mod.

Version 1.5 includes horn sound for Comet V from Chris Reynolds (MilwaukeeNorth418) and interior bell sound from me.

Version 1.6 eliminates the ability to power brake.

Version 1.8 updates Comet Car drag coefficients to Amfleet standards (drag reduced).

Version 1.9 eliminates the need to manually swap files (you can now select the ALP-46 and ALP-46A simultaneously)

Version 2.0 includes the Multilevel Mod Pack update.

General Parameter Change Log (Physics):
1. Slight tweak of TE and Dynamic Brake curves.
2. Include physics and road numbers for ALP-46A. Accessible via quick drive consist builder (no need to manually swap files).
3. V2.0 includes Multilevel physics mod (reduced resistance coefficient, locomotive compatibility patch; see quick drive consist builder).

General Parameter Change Log (Sounds):
1. New K5LA horn and steel bell recorded directly off of an ALP-46 unit.
2. New Comet IV door chime included.
3. Replaced default traction motor sounds and code with custom code and new traction motor sounds (for both ALP-46 and ALP-46A).
4. Includes both steel bell and e-bell
5. Removes the annoying non-mono brake sounds from the Comet cars.
6. V2.0 includes new Multilevel horn/bell/door sounds and new Comet V door sounds. No need to manually swap files.

Technical specifications for ALP-46/46A:

1. Bombardier ALP-46 (5480 kW THP; GTO Inverters)
a. Starting tractive effort of 71,000 lbs (316 kN)
b. Continuous tractive effort of 57,840 lbs (257.0447 kN) @ 47.7 mph
c. Dynamic Brake effort of 34,000 lbs (150 kN) @ 83.53 mph; flat curve down to 5 mph, fade to 0 lbs @ 2 mph.
d. Wheel horsepower of 7,456 hp (5,480 kW) @ 47.7 mph
e. Maximum speed of 100 mph
f. Weight = 207,000 lbs (92.41 imperial tons)
g. Max traction amps = 710
h. Max brake amps = 340

2. Bombardier ALP-46A (5600 kW THP; IGBT Inverters)
a. Starting tractive effort of 71,000 lbs (316 kN)
b. Continuous tractive effort of 53,279.71 lbs (237 kN) @ 53 mph
c. Dynamic Brake effort of 34,000 lbs (150 kN) @ 83.53 mph; flat curve down to 5 mph, fade to 0 lbs @ 1 mph.
d. Wheel horsepower of 7,504 hp (5,600 kW) @ 53 mph
e. Maximum speed of 125 mph
f. Weight = 207,000 lbs (92.41 imperial tons)
g. Max traction amps = 710
h. Max brake amps = 340

IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Open the following directory: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\DTG\NJT-Alp46"
2. Open the "DTG_NJT_ALP-46_Sound_And_Physics_Mod.rar" file
3. Drag both folders from the .rar file into the directory from step 1.
4. Physics & Sound mod installation is complete.
5. Run TS2016 to confirm.

Thank you for downloading and installing. Please contact me if there is a problem with the functionality of this mod pack.
Enjoy =)

Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/v1go2laq8afpe0f/TS2016_DTG_NJT_ALP-46_Sound_And_Physics_Mod.rar

Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/ 

ALP-45DP Mod: http://www.mediafire.com/download/m..._ALP-45DP_And_Comet_Physics_And_Sound_Mod.rar


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the GE Dash 9-44CW conversion-to-AC4400CW physics mod pack.

In order to utilize this freeware physics upgrade, you must have purchased the "Train Simulator: BNSF Dash 9 Loco Add-On" pack available at Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/208356/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the physics enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

THIS IS NOT A SOUND UPGRADE PACK. Physics adjustments made around the existing sounds.

The purpose of this pack is to convert the locomotive over from Dash 9-44CW operating characteristics to AC4400CW characteristics for the specific purpose of operating with Metrolink equipment.

General Parameter Change Log:
1. Adjusted locomotive weights slightly.
2. Adjusted tractive effort ratings and curves for individual locomotive models based on the specifications listed below.
3. Adjusted dynamic brake effort ratings and curves for individual locomotive models based on the specifications listed below.
4. Adjusted fuel consumption.
5. Reduced amount of coupler stretch.
6. Changed brake pipe pressure specification from 90 PSI to 110 PSI for passenger operations.
7. Changed road numbers for "Dash9-44CW BNSF Clean" unit to 30 confirmed Metrolink AC44 units.
8. Renamed "Dash9-44CW BNSF Clean" unit to "AC4400CW BNSF Clean [110PSI]" for easy identification & use in quick drive consist editor. *all other versions of the Dash 9 are untouched*

Specifications for individual models:
1. GE AC4400CW (GE 7FDL-16; 4650 GHP)
a. Starting tractive effort of 180,000 lbs (800.68 kN) up to 9.1547 mph.
b. Traction horsepower at wheel is 4,390 hp (3,276.12 kW)
c. Max Dynamic Brake effort of 98,000 lbs (435.926 kN) from 18 mph to 3 mph; fade to 0 lbs @ 0.5 mph.
d. Dynamic Brake horsepower at wheel is 4,700 hp (3,507 kW).
e. Increased weight of 190.1786 metric tons (426,000 lbs).
f. Maximum speed of 70 mph.
g. Fuel consumption @ notch 8 is 210 gallons per hour.
h. Prime mover RPM range is 315 to 1050.
i. Ammeter range is -980 to 1800.

IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Locate the Dash9Pack01 asset folder (C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\RSC\Dash9Pack01)
2. Open DTG_BNSF_Metrolink_GE_AC4400CW_Physics_Mod.rar
3. Drag the file folder from the .rar in step 2 into the directory you opened in step 1. Overwrite if asked.
4. The installation should be complete. Run TS2016 to check.

Thank you for downloading and installing.
Enjoy =)

Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/5...TG_BNSF_Metrolink_GE_AC4400CW_Physics_Mod.rar

Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Dovetail Games Signs Licensing Deal With SNCF*










http://train-simulator.com/dovetail-games-signs-licensing-deal-with-sncf/


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

http://train-simulator.com/introducing-american-powerhaul-train-simulator/


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Hoboken all the way down to Bay Head:


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Acceleration test of EMD F40PH-2CAT 4126 towing a 7 car MultiLevel set between New Brunswick & Trenton Transit Center on the New Jersey Racetrack section of the Northeast Corridor w/ RailDriver Desktop Control. Takes 7 min 55 sec and 9.2 miles of level track to reach 100 MPH; starting @ 5:00 in the video. Enjoy the action =)

F40PH-2CAT Mod: http://www.mediafire.com/download/h9ap192fbdr5s8z/TS2016_DTG_NJT_EMD_F40PH-2CAT_Mod_Pack.rar

ALP-46 / Multilevel Mod: http://www.mediafire.com/download/v1go2laq8afpe0f/TS2016_DTG_NJT_ALP-46_Sound_And_Physics_Mod.rar

NEC Track Stability Mod: http://www.mediafire.com/download/j...ks_Northeast_Corridor_Track_Stability_Mod.rar


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

AGV ALSTOM MSTS




Desing by me...


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*AGV NTV ITALO TRAIN SIMULATOR*, Open Rails New Video Version




Desing by me

Free Download http://www.4shared.com/zip/QMqiL0Pp/A...


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

CRH380A




Desing by me


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Running Bergen County Line Train 1150. MultiLevel Cab Car 7050 leading, Bombardier ALP-45DP 4507 shoving. Enjoy =)

Route: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=265923409

Support: http://railworksamerica.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=13875

ALP-45DP Mod: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOh1a7FV2Hw

ALP-46 / Multilevel Mod: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prahrB45DB4

Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the Siemens ACS-64 Traction Physics & Sound Upgrade Pack Update for TS2016.

In order to utilize this freeware sound & physics upgrade, you must have purchased the NEC: New York - New Haven Route Add-On avaliable at Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/258643/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

The purpose of this pack is to allow the player to run the ACS-64 in either Boost Mode (6400 kW) or Continuous Mode (5000 kW). It also corrects the E-bell sound so that there is doppler effect.

*2016 one-year anniversary update: Replaced default horn with new, higher quality horn recording.*

Thank you for downloading and installing.
Enjoy =)

http://www.mediafire.com/download/8...CS-64_Traction_Physics_&_Sound_Mod_Update.rar

Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the Siemens ACS-64 Traction Physics & Sound Upgrade Pack Update for TS2016 (4/8/16 update / patch).

Hotfix / patch that corrects the horn_start and horn_loop sounds playing simultaneously.

Thank you for downloading and installing.
Enjoy =)

Same download link from above.


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

SLE M8 Cab Ride:





New Haven - Boston route: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=330377563
Kawasaki M8 EMU Mod: http://www.mediafire.com/download/i...th_Kawasaki_M8_EMU_Comprehensive_Mod_Pack.rar


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Time-lapse version for those who don't want to sit here for 2 hours lol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwEVza-6lg0

New Haven - Boston Route decoration update:

Here is the scenery as of January 2016. At the moment, the route is undergoing extensive upgrades, chief of which being the implementation of correct elevation and grades. This update should be released some time this summer, so stay tuned!

A message from the creator of the route:
If you are interested in decorating the route and getting credit for it, please post here: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=330377563
(http://www.facebook.com/groups/720469151375805/)

Thank you all for your patience and continued loyalty. More is soon to come!"

The ACS-64 seen here has been modded by me (read the video description & readme.txt file for info): http://www.mediafire.com/download/8...CS-64_Traction_Physics_&_Sound_Mod_Update.rar

My Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the DTG TGV Duplex Physics Mod Patch (Version 1.0)

In order to utilize this freeware physics upgrade, you must have purchased the "Train Simulator: LGV: Marseille - Avignon Route Add-On" available here: http://store.steampowered.com/app/376938

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the physics enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

THIS IS NOT A SOUND UPGRADE PACK.

The purpose of this pack is to correct major traction physics errors and provide an alternate physics set that is more realistic to real-world operations.

General Parameter Change Log (Physics):
-See technical specifications section below


Technical specifications for TGV Duplex power car:

1. Alstom TGV Duplex Power Car (4400 kW THP)
a. Starting tractive effort of 24,729 lbs (110 kN)
b. Tractive effort curve (page 26)*: http://www.transportesenegocios.pt/seminarios/anteriores/2006/TransporteFerroviario/Luis_Coimbra.pdf
*NOTE: values seen in graphs here are for the train set; divide by 2 to get individual power car values.
c. Dynamic Brake effort*: 13,600 lbs (60.5 kN) @ 162.72 mph; flat curve down to 15 mph, fade to 0 lbs @ 10 mph.
*NOTE: dynamic brake calculated based on information from link (http://www.railfaneurope.net/tgv/research.html) and assuming 4400 kW braking power per power car.
d. Maximum theoretical speed raised to 574.8 km/h (357.24 mph); maximum balancing speed achieved during testing on flat track ~330 km/h (205 mph), which is realistic, given resistance coefficients.


IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Open the following directory: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\DTG\LGVMedSouth"
2. Open the "DTG_TGV_Duplex_Physics_Mod.rar" file
3. Drag both folders from the .rar file into the directory from step 1.
4. Physics & Sound mod installation is complete.
5. Run TS2016 to confirm.

Thank you for downloading and installing. Please contact me if there is a problem with the functionality of this mod pack.
Enjoy =)

Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/hwaophe8g0c6v0k/TS2016_DTG_TGV_Duplex_Physics_Mod_Pack.rar


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the DTG TGV Duplex Physics Mod Patch (Version 1.5)

In order to utilize this freeware physics upgrade, you must have purchased the "Train Simulator: LGV: Marseille - Avignon Route Add-On" available here: http://store.steampowered.com/app/376938

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the physics enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

THIS IS NOT A SOUND UPGRADE PACK.

The purpose of this pack is to correct major traction physics errors and provide an alternate physics set that is more realistic to real-world operations.

Version 1.5 update includes new V150 physics & EuroDuplex physics.

General Parameter Change Log (Physics):
-See technical specifications section below


Technical specifications for TGV Duplex power car:

1. Alstom TGV Duplex Power Car (4400 kW)
a. Starting tractive effort of 24,729 lbs (110 kN)
b. Tractive effort curve (page 26)*: http://www.transportesenegocios.pt/seminarios/anteriores/2006/TransporteFerroviario/Luis_Coimbra.pdf
*NOTE: values seen in graphs here are for the train set; divide by 2 to get individual power car values.
c. Dynamic Brake effort*: 13,600 lbs (60.5 kN) @ 162.72 mph; flat curve down to 25 mph, fade to 0 lbs @ 6 mph.
*NOTE: dynamic brake calculated based on information from link (http://www.railfaneurope.net/tgv/research.html) and assuming 4400 kW braking power per power car.
d. Maximum theoretical speed raised to 402 km/h (250 mph); maximum balancing speed achieved during testing on flat track ~357 km/h (222 mph), which is realistic, given resistance coefficients.

2. Alstom TGV EuroDuplex Power Car (4640 kW)
a. Starting tractive effort of 24,729 lbs (110 kN)
b. Dynamic Brake effort*: 13,600 lbs (60.5 kN) @ 162.72 mph; flat curve down to 25 mph, fade to 0 lbs @ 6 mph.
c. Maximum theoretical speed raised to 402 km/h (250 mph).

3. Alstom TGV V150 Power Car (9800 kW)
a. Starting tractive effort of 37,093.5 lbs (165 kN)
b. Dynamic Brake effort*: 20,400 lbs (90.75 kN) @ 243.63 mph; flat curve down to 25 mph, fade to 0 lbs @ 6 mph.
*NOTE: dynamic brake calculated based on information from link (http://www.railfaneurope.net/tgv/research.html) and assuming 9800 kW braking power per power car.
c. Maximum theoretical speed raised to 684 km/h (425 mph).


IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Open the following directory: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\DTG\LGVMedSouth"
2. Open the "DTG_TGV_Duplex_Physics_Mod.rar" file
3. Drag both folders from the .rar file into the directory from step 1.
4. Physics & Sound mod installation is complete.
5. Run TS2016 to confirm.

User's Manual:
Upon installation, the pack defaults to using the default Duplex physics. In order to switch physics, follow the steps below:

1. Open the following directory:
a. "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\DTG\LGVMedSouth\RailVehicles\Electric\TGV_Duplex\PowerCar\Simulation"
2. In each of those directories, you will see three folders (one for each set of power car physics):
a. "Default Duplex"
b. "EuroDuplex"
c. "V150"
3. Once you choose which set of physics to use, open the respective physics folder in the directory from step 1.
4. Copy (CTRL + C) all files you find in the opened folder located in directory 1a.
5. Proceed back to the directory in step one.
6. Paste (CTRL + V) the copied files; overwrite when asked.
7. If the previous 6 steps were completed properly, the physics swap should be successful; run TS2016 to check.

Thank you for downloading and installing. Please contact me if there is a problem with the functionality of this mod pack.
Enjoy =)

Download: http://www.mediafire.com/download/hwaophe8g0c6v0k/TS2016_DTG_TGV_Duplex_Physics_Mod_Pack.rar

Route tested on (non-electrified): http://christrains.com/downloads/JetTrainRoute.zip

How to electrify: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J95mz2AmZuQ


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the DTG New Jersey Transit North Jersey Coast Line ALP-46 (46A) & Comet & Multilevel Car Physics & Sound Mod Pack V3.0

In order to utilize this freeware physics & sound upgrade, you must have purchased the "Train Simulator: NJT ALP-46 Loco Add-On" available here: http://store.steampowered.com/app/258658/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the physics & sound enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

THIS IS BOTH A PHYSICS AND SOUND UPGRADE PACK.

The purpose of this pack is to make minor physics adjustments to the ALP-46 locomotive, include an ALP-46A Physics set and road numbers, and introduce more accurate sounds for the DLC.

Version 3.0 Included DTG MLV patch files & MARC MLV reskin w/ HHP-8 & AEM-7 cab car compatibility (credits to Morrison Green [KTower] on RWA; you must have properly installed his reskin [http://railworksamerica.com/index.p...26:marc-multilevels&catid=18:engine-repaints] for this portion of my mod to work).

General Parameter Change Log (Physics):
1. Slight tweak of TE and Dynamic Brake curves.
2. Include physics and road numbers for ALP-46A. Accessible via quick drive consist builder (no need to manually swap files).
3. V2.0 includes Multilevel physics mod (reduced resistance coefficient, locomotive compatibility patch; see quick drive consist builder).

General Parameter Change Log (Sounds):
1. New K5LA horn and steel bell recorded directly off of an ALP-46 unit.
2. New Comet IV door chime included.
3. Replaced default traction motor sounds and code with custom code and new traction motor sounds (for both ALP-46 and ALP-46A).
4. Includes both steel bell and e-bell
5. Removes the annoying non-mono brake sounds from the Comet cars.
6. V2.0 includes new Multilevel horn/bell/door sounds and new Comet V door sounds. No need to manually swap files.


IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Open the following directory: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\DTG\NJT-Alp46"
2. Open the "DTG_NJT_ALP-46_Sound_And_Physics_Mod.rar" file
3. Drag both folders from the .rar file into the directory from step 1.
4. Physics & Sound mod installation is complete.
5. Run TS2016 to confirm.

Thank you for downloading and installing. Please contact me if there is a problem with the functionality of this mod pack.
Enjoy =)

Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/v1go2laq8afpe0f/TS2016_DTG_NJT_ALP-46_Sound_And_Physics_Mod.rar

MARC HHP-8 reskin: http://jstrainsimworkshop.wix.com/jstrainsimworkshop#!downloads/cjg9

Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the DTG New Jersey Transit North Jersey Coast Line ALP-45DP & Comet & Multilevel Car Physics & Sound Mod Pack V2.0

In order to utilize this freeware physics & sound upgrade, you must have purchased the "Train Simulator: North Jersey Coast Line Route Add-On" available here: http://store.steampowered.com/app/325970/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the physics & sound enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

THIS IS BOTH A PHYSICS AND SOUND UPGRADE PACK.

The purpose of this pack is to correct physics errors in the ALP-45DP locomotive, and introduce more accurate sounds for the DLC.

Version 2.0 includes the NJCL MultiLevel comprehensive mod.

General Parameter Change Log (Physics):
1. Slight tweak of TE and Dynamic Brake curves.
2. Changing the rated power in the simulation.bin file so that the scripting reduces power in the correct manner.
3. Modified coupler slack performance.
4. Increased range of ALP-45DP numbers from 4500-4515 to 4500-4534.
5. Included number.dcsv files for Comet Cars in case you were one of those early purchasers who got the incorrect .dcsv files.
6. V2.0 includes Multilevel physics mod (reduced resistance coefficient, locomotive compatibility patch; see quick drive consist builder).

General Parameter Change Log (Sounds):
1. New K5LA horn recorded directly off of an ALP-45DP unit.
2. New Comet IV door chime included.
3. Replaced default traction motor sounds and code with custom code and new traction motor sounds.
4. V2.0 includes new Multilevel horn/bell/door sounds and new Comet V door sounds. No need to manually swap files.


IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Open the following directory: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\DTG\NorthJerseyCoast"
2. Open the "DTG_NJT_NJCL_ALP-45DP_And_Comet_Physics_And_Sound_Mod.rar" file
3. Drag both folders from the .rar file into the directory from step 1.
4. Physics & Sound mod installation is complete.
5. Run TS2016 to confirm.


Thank you for downloading and installing. Please contact me if there is a problem with the functionality of this mod pack.
Enjoy =)

Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/m..._ALP-45DP_And_Comet_Physics_And_Sound_Mod.rar

Facebook group: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

AEM-7AC mod: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0RsU84jhrQ

ALP-46 MultiLevel mod: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4SZ8z-c77M

Northeast Corridor Track Stability Mod: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ePPkH8BZfA

MARC Bombardier MultiLevel reskin: http://railworksamerica.com/index.p...126:marc-multilevels&catid=18:engine-repaints


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

HXD3D: http://www.justtrains.net/product/china-railways-hxd3d-electric-locomotive

Start-up procedure & minor physics mod: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TcMIHgw-hA


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Chatham Main Line Twin Pack – BR Blue Diesel & Electrics Pack*



















http://train-simulator.com/chatham-main-line-twin-pack-br-blue-diesel-electrics-pack/

*Your Trusted Source of Railroad Photographs*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Very exciting day at Dovetail Games yesterday, as we were honoured to welcome the Prime minister, David Cameron. After announcing the new ‘Help to Grow’ scheme, he took a tour of our office to see what we do and to talk about how the scheme could help medium sized businesses like ours to grow even further. Very memorable day for the team and a great endorsement of how businesses can thrive in the Kent area.

*Your Trusted Source of Railroad Photographs*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Your Trusted Source of Railroad Photographs*


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the Siemens ACS-64 Traction Physics & Sound Upgrade Pack Update for TS2016 (Horn Quill & Motor Update; 6/30/16).

In order to utilize this freeware sound & physics upgrade, you must have purchased the NEC: New York - New Haven Route Add-On avaliable at Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/258643/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

The purpose of this pack is to allow the player to run the ACS-64 in either Boost Mode (6400 kW) or Continuous Mode (5000 kW). It also corrects the E-bell sound so that there is doppler effect.

2016 one-year anniversary update: Replaced default horn with new, higher quality horn recording.

2016 mid-year update: K5LA horn quill added. Details below. Motor sound pitch timing has also been updated; this is preliminary and will be improved upon in the future.

Parameter Change Log (most recent update):
1. Quillable Horn added courtesy of Matt Gorres (OpenRailer90 on RWA). Function is the same as the Pacific Surfliner F59PHI; hit the N key for the quill.
2. Low speed motor sound adjusted. High speed sound adjustment to come at a later date.
3. Numbering range adjusted (600-641, 643-665, 667-670).

IMPORTANT; Install Instructions; REMEMBER TO ALWAYS CREATE BACKUP FILES TO REVERT TO INCASE THE INSTALLATION DOES NOT WORK AS PLANNED!

1. Open the following directory: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\RSC\NewYorkNewHaven"
2. Then open the "Railworks_ACS-64_Traction_Physics_&_Sound_Mod_Update.rar" file.
2a. Before proceeding to step 3, make sure your "RSC" folder is NOT set to "read only". You can change the folder settings using the properties function. IF the "RSC" folder is read only, the files will not overwrite existing files when you attempt step 3.
3. Drag all three file folders ("RailVehicles", "Audio", & "InputMappers") from the .rar in step 2 into the directory you opened in step 1. Overwrite if asked.
4. The installation should be complete. Run TS2016 to check.

Thank you for downloading and installing.
Enjoy =)

Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/8...CS-64_Traction_Physics_&_Sound_Mod_Update.rar
Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/
NEC Track Stability Mod: http://www.mediafire.com/download/j...ks_Northeast_Corridor_Track_Stability_Mod.rar


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the DTG ScotRail BR Class 68 Locomotive ABB AC Traction Motor Sound Volume Enhancement Pack.

In order to utilize this freeware sound upgrade, you must have purchased the "Train Simulator: ScotRail Class 68 Loco Add-on" available here: http://store.steampowered.com/app/376930/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the sound enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

THIS IS NOT A PHYSICS PACK; volume enhancement made around existing physics.

The purpose of this pack is to raise the volume of the traction motor sounds on the Class 68, which is far too low by default.


IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Open the following directory: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\DTG\Class68Pack01"
2. Open the "DTG_Class_68_Traction_Motor_Volume_Enhancement_Pack.rar" file
3. Drag the folder from the .rar file into the directory from step 1.
4. Sound mod installation is complete.
5. Run TS2016 to confirm.

Thank you for downloading and installing. Please contact me if there is a problem with the functionality of this mod pack.
Enjoy =)

Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/s...68_Traction_Motor_Volume_Enhancement_Pack.rar

Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/

BR Class 68 100 MPH speed test on NEC:


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Your Trusted Source of Railroad Photographs*


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the Metro-North P32AC-DM & Shoreliner Cab Car Comprehensive Mod Pack V2.0 for TS2016 (7/27/16)

In order to utilize this freeware sound & physics upgrade, you must have purchased the "Metro-North P32 AC-DM 'Genesis' Loco Add-On" pack available at Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/258655/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to use the sound & physics enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

THIS IS BOTH A SOUND AND PHYSICS UPGRADE PACK.

The main purpose of this pack is to make use of the proper horn and bell sound files that were somehow overlooked by DTG in the beta test process, introduce authentic Leslie RS2M horn sounds (exterior and cab versions) and authentic bell sounds (exterior and cab versions). This pack also replaces the door sounds and adds brake release sounds.

From a physics perspective, this pack introduces new weight and tractive effort values to give a more realistic operating feel.

Included is the signature JohnS brake fix. Additionally, the number of throttle notches on the Shoreliner Cab Car have been fixed.

Finally, this pack gives the user the ability to switch between GE P32AC-DM physics and MPI HSP46 physics. Follow the instructions provided below to switch between.

V2.0 update includes new GE 7FDL-12 prime mover sounds and sound coding courtesy of Matt Gorres and Gregory Grice. Also includes minor coach car sound updates from Matt.

Technical specifications:

1. GE P32AC-DM (GE 7FDL-12; 3300 GHP; no HEP)
a. Starting tractive effort of 62,000 lbs (275.8 kN) up to 14 mph
b. Continuous TE of 45,051.7 lbs (200.4 kN) @ 25 mph
c. Dynamic Brake effort of 34,500 lbs (153.423 kN) @ 35 mph to 5 mph; linear fade from max brake effort @ 5 mph to 0 lbs @ 2 mph; resistor grid rating of 3,216 hp (2,400 kW)
d. Wheel horsepower of 3,000 hp (2,239 kW) @ 25 mph; assuming 0 kW HEP load
e. Weight of 124.5 metric tons (274,472.7 lbs)
f. Max traction amps = 620 (62,000 lbs)s
g. Max braking amps = 345 (34,500 lbs)
h. Engine RPM range = 315 - 900
i. RPM change rate (rpm/second) = 25 
j. Fuel consumption range (gph)= 29 - 160
k. Maximum speed of 110 mph

2. MPI HSP46 (GE GEVO-12; 4700 GHP; no HEP)
a. Starting tractive effort of 65,000 lbs (289.1344 kN) up to 24.832 mph
b. Continuous TE of 20,176 lbs (89.747 kN) @ 80 mph
c. Dynamic Brake effort of 35,209 lbs (156.619 kN) @ 50 mph to 5 mph; linear fade from max brake effort @ 5 mph to 0 lbs @ 2 mph; resistor grid rating of 4,690 hp (3,500 kW)
d. Wheel horsepower of 4,300 hp (2,239 kW) @ 24.832 mph; assuming 0 kW HEP load
e. Weight of 131.543 metric tons (290,000 lbs)
f. Max traction amps = 650 (65,000 lbs)
g. Max braking amps = 352 (35,209 lbs)
h. Engine RPM range = 315 - 900
i. RPM change rate (rpm/second) = 25 
j. Fuel consumption range (gph)= 35 - 210
k. Maximum speed of 110 mph

IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Locate P32Pack01 (C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\RSC\P32Pack01)
2. Open Railworks_Metro-North_P32AC-DM_and_Shoreliner_Cab_Car_Comprehensive_Mod_Pack.rar
3. Drag the file folders from the .rar in step 2 into the directory you opened in step 1.
4. The installation should be complete. Run TS2016 to check.
5. If installation is botched or does not work, to back up to original files, delete the folder from step 3. Then proceed to contact me and let me know so I can fix the issue.

User Manual:
Upon installation, the pack defaults to using the GE P32AC-DM (3300 GHP) physics. In order to switch physics, follow the steps below:

1. Open the following directories:
a. "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\RSC\P32Pack01\RailVehicles\Diesel\P32DC\Simulation"
b. "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\RSC\P32Pack01\RailVehicles\Diesel\P32DC\Engine"
2. In each of those directories, you will see three folders (one for each set of locomotive physics):
a. "P32AC-DM (3300 GHP)"
b. "HSP46 (4700 GHP)"
3. Once you choose which set of physics to use, open the respective physics folder in all three directories from step 1.
4. Copy (CTRL + C) all files you find in the opened folder located in directory 1a.
5. Proceed back to directory 1a and paste (CTRL + V) the copied files into the directory; overwrite when prompted.
6. Copy (CTRL + C) all files you find in the opened folder located in directory 1b.
7. Proceed back to directory 1b and paste (CTRL + V) the copied files into the directory; overwrite when prompted.
8. If the previous 7 steps were completed properly, the physics swap should be successful; run TS2016 to check.

Thank you for downloading and installing.
Enjoy =)

Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/l...Shoreliner_Cab_Car_Comprehensive_Mod_Pack.rar
Facebook Page (contact here if anything needs patching): http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Coming Soon...*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*The New Haven’s bustling 1950s-era Springfield Line is coming to Train Simulator and Steam, and Gary Dolzall provides a route introduction*



*Your Trusted Source of Railroad Photographs*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

A must have for NE rail fans.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## saurabh.raut1 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Amazing Cabin Ride of Mumbai Local..!! Bombardier Rake..!! The Fastest EMU*






~Video Taken Under Proper Permissions~

Inside the Driver Cabin Of Bombardier EMU,in short, Mumbai's New local...

The 300th Video on my YouTube Channel..

The whole video is divide into 2 parts. Of which, the first video features the Coverage of some stations and places on Outer Suburban line of Virar - Dahanu Road.. 

The Video begins with a Bombardier Local train crossing Bombardier local train taken from a location like never before, from the Driver view of Local train..!!!

The part 1 Video features the cabin ride covers Boisar and Umroli Railway Station , Palghar Sidings entry, Kelve Road and Saphale Station entries, The 2 Bridges over the river Vaitarna and some Crossings...!!!

Video also shows an Instrument Fitted inside the Cabin, called A.W.S., or the Auxiliary Warning System, Manufactured by Siemens, used for Safety purpose under Over-speeding and Overshooting Cases.







Part 2 covers the Entry in Virar station, shipping some suburban stations like Nallasopara, Naigaon, Mira Road and Dahisar, some Crossings, overtakes and Finally, the comparison of Ulysses Speedometer with the train speedometer 

I had kept my Phone GPS Speedometer besides the digital display to compare the Phone speedometer with the train meter. 
For obvious reasons, Motormen are not allowed to use their phones during the duty except during the emergency cases like accidents.

No need to skip the video forward since the boring section is already been omitted and useful and informative part is only which is kept.

P.S.: Thanks to the polite Motorman who let me take the cabin ride AFTER taking assurance that I won't disturb his work as well as won't interfere any discussion with the Train mechanic present inside the cabin. 

More Cabin Rides:

Siemens EMU Local: https://youtu.be/g_hYq5-CRgI
WCAM1 Locomotive: https://youtu.be/QtTBSROUz7c
WAP7 Locomotive Part 1: https://youtu.be/8jIPOjgzL7c
WAP7 Locomotive Part 2: https://youtu.be/9NKpnoiSJcI

Subscribe my Channel for More

==================================================

Also Follow Me On:

YouTube: https://goo.gl/U2meGx
Facebook: https://goo.gl/AxCx4J
Google + : https://goo.gl/4iUjyw
Twitter: https://goo.gl/JfWvYp
Flickr: https://goo.gl/0KBkVi
Instagram: https://goo.gl/1tkHa5
Linked In: https://goo.gl/T0Y7nz
Pinterest: https://goo.gl/9AYBMp


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

READ FIRST:
This is the Sacramento Northern Holman Class 1003 Interurban MU & GE 65 Tonner Steeple Cab Mod Pack.

In order to utilize this freeware physics upgrade, you must have purchased the "Train Simulator: Sacramento Northern: Suisun Bay – San Francisco Route Add-On" pack available at Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/376979

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the physics and sound enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

The purpose of this pack is to adjust the physics performance of the Class 1003 Interurban Multiple Unit and add a more prototypical motor / gearbox sound.

List of changes (MU):
1. Modified tractive effort of motor car and braking rate.
2. Ensured trailer cars are actually unpowered (unpowered the trucks).
3. Adjusted motor & trailer weights.
4. Adjusted master controller position response levels.
5. Fixed ammeter.

List of changes (Steeple Cab):
1. Modified tractive effort curve.
2. Adjusted weight.

Technical specifications:
1. Holman Car Co. Class 1003 Interurban MU (Motor Control Car)
a. Starting tractive effort of 11,240 lbs (50 kN) to 18.7 mph
b. Starting Acceleration: 1.0 mph/s to 2.5 mph/s (Depending on motor/trailer ratio)
c. Wheel horsepower of 560 hp (418 kW) @ 18.7 mph
d. Balancing speed of ~ 65-90 mph in Full Parallel (Depending on motor/trailer ratio)
e. Weight = 98,560 lbs (44 imperial tons)
f. Max traction amps = 500

2. Trailer Car (Various Builders)
a. Weight = 61,000 (27.23 imperial tons)

3. General Electric 65 Tonner Steeple Cab:
a. Starting tractive effort of 30,000 lbs (133.45 kN)
b. Continuous TE of 21,600 lbs (96.1 kN) @ 13.2 mph
c. Wheel horsepower of 848 hp (632.836 kW) @ 15 mph
d. Weight of 126,640 lbs (56.536 imperial tons)
e. Max traction amps = 500

Class 1003 MU Master Controller Operating Instructions:
1. There are 7 points of power on the MC.
2. Points 1-4 are Series points, with notch 4 (57%) being Full Series, no resistance.
3. Points 5-7 are Parallel points, with notch 7 (100%) being Full Parallel, no resistance.
4. Points 1-3 and 5-6 are resistance points, meaning power is being fed through the traction resistors when the controller is in these points.
5. Proper operation entails that only points 4 and 7 be used continuously for any given length of time. Otherwise, you risk burning up the resistor grids.
6. When accelerating, notch up progressively through each point, spending no more than 2 seconds in any point that is not a continuous point.
7. The MC cannot be backed off; you must place the MC back in off (coast) position before notching back up to the new lower desired point of power.
8. For low speed yard moves, use points 1 and 2 to attain desired speed, then place MC in coast. To maintain low speed, alternate between point 1 and coast.


IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Locate SNRySouth (C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\G-TraX\SNRySouth)
2. Open G-TraX_SN_Holman_Class_1003_Interurban_MU_Mod_Pack.rar
3. Drag the file folders from the .rar in step 2 into the directory you opened in step 1.
4. The installation should be complete. Run TS2017 to check.
5. If installation is botched or does not work, to back up to original files, delete the folders from step 3.

Thank you for downloading and installing.
Enjoy =)

Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/file/0ynpd...n_MU_and+_GE_+65_Ton_Steeple_Cab_Mod_Pack.rar

Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Minor update to the Sacramento Northern Mod Pack: removed power knock off feature, allowing you to flash the motors (take power with brakes applied). Good for starting heavy trains on steep uphill grades. Same download link. Enjoy =)


----------



## asyuqshk1 (Jan 19, 2017)

There are good animated video.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

^^ American rapid transit is the best rapid transit.


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the Rick Scott PCC Streetcar Physics Mod Package

In order to utilize this freeware physics upgrade, you must have downloaded the "PCC Streetcar" pack available at Railworks America: http://railworksamerica.com/index.p...id=641:pcc-streetcar&catid=18:engine-repaints

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the physics enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

The purpose of this pack is to adjust the physics performance of the PCC Streetcar; namely ungovern it so it accelerates and decelerates to spec.

List of changes:
1. Modified tractive effort curve.
2. Modified power ratings @ alternator and @ wheel.
3. Raised top speed to 50 mph.
4. Lowered weight to 42,560 lbs.
5. Raised brake rate slightly.
6. Adjust motor sound code to reflect speed upgrade from 25 mph to 50 mph.

Technical specifications:
1. PCC Streetcar
a. Starting tractive effort of 9,117 lbs (40.5 kN) to 9 mph
b. Starting acceleration of 4.75 mph/s (7.64 km/h/s)
c. Wheel horsepower of 220 hp (164 kW) @ 9 mph
d. Maximum speed of 55 mph
e. Weight = 42,560 lbs (19 imperial tons)
f. Max traction amps = 100

IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Locate RScott (C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\RScott\Addon\RailVehicles)
2. Open TS2017 PCC Streetcar Physics Mod.rar
3. Drag the file folders from the .rar in step 2 into the directory you opened in step 1.
4. The installation should be complete. Run TS2017 to check.

Thank you for downloading and installing.
Enjoy =)

Download here: http://www.mediafire.com/file/oxgdn...CC+Streetcar+Physics+Modification+Package.rar

Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

READ FIRST:
Extended release commentary while running NJT North Jersey Coast Line train 3511 from NYP to South Amboy. Remember to read the DLC readme and the Mod Pack readme files! Enjoy =)

This is the DTG New Jersey Transit GE Arrow III EMU Minor Sound & Physics Mod Pack V1.0 for TS2017

In order to utilize this freeware physics & sound upgrade, you must have purchased the "Train Simulator: NJ TRANSIT® Arrow III EMU Add-On" available here: http://store.steampowered.com/app/500247/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the physics & sound enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

THIS IS BOTH A PHYSICS AND SOUND UPGRADE PACK.

The purpose of this pack is to make VERY minor sound & physics adjustments.


General Parameter Change Log (Physics):
1. Addition of one power point in the TEvsSpeed Curve file @ 80 MPH.
2. Specified specific power calls for each power notch in TEvsThrottle file.
3. Adjusted traction amperage to allow proper motor sound volume at speed.
4. Increased car weight to 65.6 imperial tons (146,944 lbs).

General Parameter Change Log (Sounds):
1. Deleted horn lever off sound (not needed).
2. Reversed door sounds so they play correctly.


IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Open the following directory: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\DTG\ArrowIIIPack01"
2. Open the "DTG_NJT_Arrow_III_MU_Minor_Sound_And_Physics_Mod.rar" file
3. Drag both folders from the .rar file into the directory from step 1.
4. Physics & Sound mod installation is complete.
5. Run TS2017 to confirm.

Thank you for downloading and installing. Please contact me if there is a problem with the functionality of this mod pack.
Enjoy =)

Download here: http://www.mediafire.com/file/3albc...w_III_MU_Minor_Sound_And_Physics_Mod_Pack.rar

Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Arrow IIIs on the Dinky:


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Loco Proposal: NJ Transit Arrow III MU



Train Simulator said:


> Good day fans of Train Simulator & the people of Dovetail Games, today I propose that the New Jersey Transit Arrow III should be created for Train Simulator and if we want to go into route specifics then it would have to be for the North Jersey Coast Line. Seeing how finally NJ Transit content is being made for this simulator I think the Arrow III MU would be a perfect addition to this route. So let me get started on the overview, the history, the current operation of this train and the reason why I think this train would be a benefit for this simulator...


Read More: https://train-simulator.com/loco-proposal-nj-transit-arrow-iii-mu/


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

READ FIRST:
You can download the reskin here: http://jdesingsts.wixsite.com/jdesignsts/downloads-1
You can download the mod pack here: http://www.mediafire.com/file/3albc...w_III_MU_Minor_Sound_And_Physics_Mod_Pack.rar

Replaced AC motor sounds with DC motor sounds, and swapped Wabco AA-2 horn with Leslie S2M horn.

BE SURE to install the reskin first before installing the mod package. And make sure you read the readme files provided with both the reskin and the mod package. Thanks for downloading and enjoy =)

Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*The “Jupiter”, What’s Included?*

_In previous articles, we’ve given an overview of CPRR No. 60 “Jupiter” and the features incorporated into the model developed by Smokebox for Train Simulator 2017. Now let’s look at what else is included in the package, besides the locomotive itself, and explore the possibilities it opens up for Workshop route builders._



Mike Rennie said:


> No. 60 “Jupiter” was one of four identical locomotives constructed for the CPRR in 1868 by Schenectady Locomotive Works. The others were numbers 61, 62 and 63, named, respectively, “Storm”, “Whirlwind” and “Leviathan”. All four are represented in the package.
> 
> Also included are various items of rolling stock for building consists that were typical of the 1860-1870s. The “emigrant” passenger cars are embellished with filigree designs and the clerestory-roofed variants even have ornate patterns etched into the clerestory glass panes. The emigrant cars and the coach-caboose have passenger views with a variety of camera positions inside the cars as well as standing on the verandas or leaning out from the steps to look down the side...


Read More: https://train-simulator.com/the-jupiter-whats-included/










All screenshots captured and provided by Mike Rennie of Smokebox.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*An Icon of Steam, The Man Behind “Jupiter”*

_In light of the recent announcement that highly acclaimed Partner Programme developer, Smokebox, will be bringing the iconic CPRR no. 60 “Jupiter” to Train Simulator, we took the opportunity to ask the man behind the smoke, Mike, a few questions!_

Read More: https://train-simulator.com/an-icon-of-steam-the-man-behind-jupiter/










_(Above and below): Never has Train Simulator seen such a historic icon enter the scene, but with Smokebox’s upcoming CPRR 4-4-0 “Jupiter”, you’ll be able to travel back in time and get an authentic taste into 19th Century North American railroading!_


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is the A line from 207th St. Manhattan to Far Rockaway Queens, re-signaled by yours truly. In order for this route to load, you must have first downloaded all the original files from openBVEconnection [http://openbveconnect.com//index.php?action=downloads]. Enjoy =)

Download re-signaled route file: http://www.mediafire.com/file/4azf7...+(207th+St+to+Far+Rockaway)+[Re-Signaled].rar

Remember to come visit the NY Transit Museum on weekends for the OpenBVE workshop (11:30-12:30 & 3:30-4:30). See you there!


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Keep tomorrow free*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Chatham Main Line Free Weekend!*

















*Visit the Chatham Main & Medway Valley Lines Store Page*

*Note: you must already own Train Simulator to download, try and purchase the Chatham Main & Medway Valley Lines route.*

Find out more in our blog: live.dovetailgames.com/live/train-simulator/articles/article/10-years-and-counting


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

btrs said:


> Did they just take the same model from TS20xx for usage in TSW ? In reality, the ICE-3M sets have ETCS since 2011 (and thus DMI displays instead of gauges in the cab), so if the route is set in the present the cab should be adapted as well to reproduce that..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a practice of Dovetail Game to recycle content from older games or DLCs. Sand Patch Grade in Train Sim World 2 is recycled from Train Sim World. Peninsula Corridor and Caltrain MP36PH-3C ‘Baby Bullet’ Loco in Train Sim World were recycled from Train Simulator 20XX.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## davide84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it should be enough if you post something just once. There are already 4 threads about US, plus the one about the simulators... pick up just one of them, we promise we'll notice it


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## M-NL (Sep 18, 2012)

Since the official introduction I've now watched a number of streams. Now I know it's a consumer grade simulation AKA a game, but Dovetail may need to take a look at their LZB implementation. They even mentioned one of their streams that they had problems with modelling the differences between the different version of LZB (CIR-ELKE and CIR-ELKE II, 'plain' LZB is AFAIK not used anymore). 

The idea of LZB is that you 'look' a certain distance ahead, and indicate the most restrictive limit and distance to that limit to the driver. As far as I know when LZB signals a speed restriction it should start counting down the distance directly. It seems that in game the restriction is signaled at 13km ahead while the distance only starts counting down from 9900m. I remember screenshots from a ICE3 LZB showing a 12900m distance. If you show up to 9900m distance, then only show speed restriction up to 9900m ahead. A TRAXX can signal up to 4km ahead. How will it behave in the game when they will start adding RE services (which they indicated they intend to)?

Another weird behavior was the indication changing from 0 km/h in 9900m to 80 km/h in 6000m. Again that violates the rule of displaying the most restrictive limit, but also that you can't downgrade signals without informing the driver. In the real world the 80 km/h would have been displayed much earlier.

We will likely be getting ERTMS routes at some point in the future. Because the speed control part of ERTMS is basically LZB 2.0, they have some work to do. That's not a Dovetail specific thing. All consumer grade simulators seem to have problems when it come to implementing train control systems.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

> *PRESERVE YOUR TRAIN SIM WORLD COLLECTION*
> 
> Your collection comes with you - You can play your Train Sim World 2020 Add-Ons in Train Sim World 2. Train Sim World has always been about your collection, your choice of Add-Ons from your favourite region, time period, diesel, electric, passenger, freight – your way. Your purchased Train Sim World 2020 Add-Ons will be available to play in Train Sim World 2.
> 
> ...








Dovetail Live







live.dovetailgames.com







https://live.dovetailgames.com/live/train-sim-world/articles/article/tsw2-roadmap-18-august


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------

